# Mi experiencia con una fuente de alimentacion para un Transmisor



## quebien (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola a todos, quisiera comentarles las dificultades que tuve con una fuente de alimentación de la cual pensaba servia para un Transmisor y la reconstrucción de la misma para tal fin.

Creo que todo radioaficionado debería saber que la fuente de alimentación o de poder de un circuito RF  es el corazón mismo y parte importante cuando hablamos de ondas de radio, sin la cual tendremos muchísimos problemas a la hora de poner a punto nuestro Transmisor, es por ello que deberíamos  echar un vistazo a  nuestra fuente antes de comenzar un proyecto y así evitarnos dolores de cabeza y noches enteras entendiendo la inestabilidad de nuestro TX.  Esta era la fuente que tenia antes de desmontarla o desarmarla. Nunca había detallado su circuito y la verdad nunca me intereso hacerlo, me daba mis voltajes y con eso era feliz, hasta que alimente mis módulos de RF ( Transmisor+ Pre-Amplificador+ Amplificador lineal).

Ver el archivo adjunto 124219

Porque luego de conectar los módulos de RF  me hacia que cayera el voltaje de 12.5v regulados (LM317)  hasta 5.5v, descontrolando todo lo que estaba haciendo para calibrar dichos circuitos. Al principio pensé que era culpa del transformador y lo cambie por uno mas grande de 2A, el que se ve en la foto, luego le pose disipador al LM317, igual le puse cerámicos de 100nF en la salida etc, hice todo lo que amigos foristas me aconsejaban y les agradezco mucho.

Pero el problema, aparte  de la disipación, y los capacitadores, era la misma concepción del circuito de la fuente, los problemas mas importantes que encontré fueron.

1) Se utilizaba la salida del cable neutro del transformador con una de las  salida de 9v (este tiene tres cables de salida 9v, 0v y 9v), para alimentar el LM317 y sacar los 12 voltios regulados.

2) En al entrada de cada regulador y el LM317 se utilizaba un solo capacitador de 2.220 uF, y en la salida de los mismos utilizaban capacitores de 47 uF.

3) No tenían como ya menciones disipadores ningún regulador.

4) No tenían cerámicos en la entra y salida de los reguladores para evitar que el Rf que pudiera  entrar afectara el circuito.

5) El LM317 carecía de los diodos que protegieran al regulador de un corto circuito en sus terminales positiva y negativa.

6) Ademas el LM317 soporta corriente como maximo 1.5A (en esta situación el regulador se sobre calienta y no es bueno para su integridad siempre es conveniente trabajarlo como máximo hasta 1A), y yo iba a utilizar 1.6A pero sin pasar de los 2A.

Un documento que me ayudo ha entender todos estos problemas fue de esta pagina que se las recomiendo:
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?v...radioaficionados&option=com_content&Itemid=54


El primer 1) problema se soluciona utilizado los dos cables de salida de 9v y 9v para un total de 18 voltios, cuando se rectifica con el puente de diodos y los capacitores este se eleva a  mas o menos 26v, y aquí donde esta la clave del éxito en una fuente de radioaficionado la entra de los reguladores debe ser alta en comparación al voltaje que vayas a utilizar, por ejemplo 12v, esto debido que cuando quieras mas corriente esta no sea compensada bajando el voltaje de regulación.  Pero primero debemos evitar que el Ripple ( es la diferencia entre el voltaje pico y la tensión de carga de los capacitores)  sea demasiado grande como muestra la gráfica:

Ver el archivo adjunto 125044

Un Ripple aceptable es del 25% de lo que piensas regular, si son 12v entonces serian 3v de Ripple, luego para hallar la capacitancia necesaria para evitar Ripples superiores utilizas esta ecuacion: C= (A X 0.01)/Ripple (A= Amperios que vas a utilizar), el resultado te da en unidades  de Faraday. en mi caso 1.6A me da como resultado 0,005333333 Faraday, lo multiplicamos por 1000000 y nos da que la capacitancia necesaria es 5333uF. yo utilice tres capacitador de 2200uF en paralelo para un total de 6600uF, puedes poner mucho mas y sera mejor, pero nunca menos de lo mínimo. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 125038

El segundo 2) problema, es debido que no puedes utilizar capacitores pequeños (47uF o 10 uF en la salida a menos que vayas a utilizar pequeñas corrientes del orden de los 100 o 200 mA), por ello es conveniente utilizar de 1000uF hacia arriba, le he puesto uno de 2200uF. como podrás ver en la foto:



Ver el archivo adjunto 125043

los problemas 3), 4) y 5) se soluciona monta todo en un disipador grande, segun el datashet del LM317 se colocan capacitancia de 100nF (104) en la entra del regulador y salida, y como podéis ver colocan uno en paralelo con el potenciómetro, el datashet muestra igualmente como colocar los diodos de protección,  este circuito utiliza solo uno desde el Adj hasta la salida y falta otro desde la salida a la entrada del LM317. Si solo vas a utiliza corrientes hasta 1A, hasta aquí podrías dejar.

Pero si vas utilizar cerca de 2A o 5A debes utilizar un Transistor de potencia PNP como el  MJ4502, MJ15002, TIP36,  MJ2955, para que cuando necesites mas corriente no todo pase por el regulador LM317 (no se sobre caliente), sino que pase por este transistor que aguanta corriente grandes yo utilice el MJ2955, que según el datashet soporta un Ic de 15A.

Con estos cambios mi fuente de alimentación al conectar los módulos de RF solo hubo una caída de 0.5v, osea alimentaba con 12v y la caída como es obvio cuando alimentas algo caí a 11.5v y el consumo era de 1.7A.

Antes esta caída era de 6v... 

Bueno espero que le haya gustado, trate de ser lo mas explico, cualquier duda, sugerencia son bienvenidas.

saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Demasiado  "flaca" esa fuente para un transmisor !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro quebien te dejo aca una dica: capacitores electroliticos "odeian" calientamento eso porque acelera su envejecimento o mejor encurta su vida util prematuramente , portato te sugiro manter los mas lejos que possible los capacitores electroliticos de lo dicipador de calor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola Estimado quebien, Que bueno que poco a poco avances en tus cuestiones de Rf.  Y si, la fuente es tan importante ,como lo es la antena,Te felicito por los avances, pero no dejes de prestar atencion a las sugerencias que te han hecho  los demas colegas,Que del tema saben Y Mucho.

Pd Cual es tu origen,(nacionalidad)

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Demasiado  "flaca" esa fuente para un transmisor !


A lo mejor usa transmisores QRP. Según las especificaciones es 9+9Vac a 2A con las perdidas de los reguladores no creo que supere los 12W.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 12, 2015)

Una cosa importante, es colocar consensadores ceramicos de 100 nF en paralelo con cada diodo del puente rectificador, asi evitamos perturbaciones provocadas por los picos de recuperación del diodo cuando está rectificando, esto se nota en los hummmmmmmm y los zumbidos en transmisores y receptores de AM.


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Demasiado  "flaca" esa fuente para un transmisor !



jejeje si es "flaca", no pretendo sacar 12W, solo quiero para Transmisores pequeños  de 6W, y me quedo con esta fuente, la otra que tenia era muy bonita, pero era un desastre.. a medida que voy caminando con ustedes voy aprendiendo, no puedo volar , necesito aprende a caminar...


saludos

Nota: esta fuente seguirá creciendo, es solo el comienzo.





Andrxx dijo:


> Una cosa importante, es colocar consensadores ceramicos de 100 nF en paralelo con cada diodo del puente rectificador, asi evitamos perturbaciones provocadas por los picos de recuperación del diodo cuando está rectificando, esto se nota en los hummmmmmmm y los zumbidos en transmisores y receptores de AM.



Hola Andrxx, tendría que cambiar el puente rectificador por diodos individuales para colocar los cerámicos de 100nF, porque tengo es uno encapsulado, que es mejor diodos individuales para hacer el puente rectificador o el encapsulado?

Gracias por sus apreciaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Mi consejo es que no  la hagas crecer , dejala como está y empezá con una nueva 

Tanto en puente de díodos individuales , como puente compacto , los capacitores se pueden poner igual . . . aún de abajo.


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Estimado quebien, Que bueno que poco a poco avances en tus cuestiones de Rf.  Y si, la fuente es tan importante ,como lo es la antena,Te felicito por los avances, pero no dejes de prestar atencion a las sugerencias que te han hecho  los demas colegas,Que del tema saben Y Mucho.
> 
> Pd Cual es tu origen,(nacionalidad)
> 
> Saludos.



Hola mi amigo elgriego, me tenían abandonado , bien por acá en la batalla de la RF.  Si amigo sus concejos han sido determinantes para este proyecto , y bueno ya pude por lo menos dar con un fuente medio decente para que no se caiga el voltaje , y claro tengo en cuenta todos los concejos de todos , jejeje mi origen es latino, amigo voy  seguir con el hilo del transmisor, para no hacer como decimos en mi tierra un sancho trifásico , bueno ya sabes .

saludos y fuerte abrazos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> jejeje si es "flaca", no pretendo sacar 12W, solo quiero para Transmisores pequeños  de 6W, y me quedo con esta fuente, la otra que tenia era muy bonita, pero era un desastre.. a medida que voy caminando con ustedes voy aprendiendo, no puedo volar , necesito aprende a caminar...
> 
> 
> saludos
> ...


Hola a todos , caro quebien no es nesesario canbiar la puente rectificadora ya lista por 4 diodos discretos  para puder agregar los 4 capacitores ceramicos de 100nF , basta conectar un capacitor entre lo terminal AC y lo terminal positivo , otro capacitor  entre ese mismo terminal AC y lo terminal negativo , mas otro capacitor entre lo otro terminal AC y nuevamente lo terminal positivo y mas un capacitor entre ese terminal AC y lo terminal negativo y listo , Uuuuufaaaaa espero tener sido claro en esa esplanación .
!Fuerte abrazo  y buena suerte en los desahollos ! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi consejo es que no  la hagas crecer , dejala como está y empezá con una nueva
> 
> Tanto en puente de díodos individuales , como puente compacto , los capacitores se pueden poner igual . . . aún de abajo.



ok, la dejo quieta, cuando necesite mas potencia comienzo con unas que están por hay, bien complejas jejeje.

Osea pongo un cerámico de 100nF en la entrada del encapsulado del puente de diodos y en la salida del mismo?

gracias DOSMETROS por tu tiempo y sugerencias





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro quebien no es nesesario canbiar la puente rectificadora ya lista por 4 diodos discretos  para puder agregar los 4 capacitores ceramicos de 100nF , basta conectar un capacitor entre lo terminal AC y lo terminal positivo , otro capacitor  entre ese mismo terminal AC y lo terminal negativo , mas otro capacitor entre lo otro terminal AC y nuevamente lo terminal positivo y mas un capacitor entre ese terminal AC y lo terminal negativo y listo , Uuuuufaaaaa espero tener sido claro en esa esplanación .
> !Fuerte abrazo  y buena suerte en los desahollos !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Entendido mi amigo Daniel, saludos, usted siempre aclarando  con sencillez y pedagogía,  con todo respecto usted es un maestro de la RF ...


Muchas gracias





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro quebien te dejo aca una dica: capacitores electroliticos "odeian" calientamento eso porque acelera su envejecimento o mejor encurta su vida util prematuramente , portato te sugiro manter los mas lejos que possible los capacitores electroliticos de lo dicipador de calor.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




hola amigos como me había comentado Daniel y Tiago, el transistor de potencia esta mal ubicado no debe colocarse de cabeza o de sombrero, sino de pansita para que disipe mucho mejor la calor, yo la verdad tenia intención de ponerlo así pero no sabia como hacer para atravesar los terminales de la base y el emisor por orificio sin que estos hicieran contacto con el disipador, pero ya leyendo en este mismo foro encontré los pasos para conectar estos tipos de encapsulados TO3. aquí les dejo el enlace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/conectar-lm350k-to3-disipador-15125/

sobres la sugerencia de los capacitores electrolíticos, voy bajarlos del disipador para que la calor no afecte su vida útil como muy acertadamente sugiere  Daniel.  


saludos y un fuerte abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Los capacitores que van en paralelo con cada díodo son de 1 nF y deberían ser 4.


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

mmm hijole entonces no son de 100nF, como habían comentados todos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

No el de 100 nF es el que va en paralelo con el capacitor de filtro grande y también uno de 10 uF


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

mmm hijole entonces no son los de 100nF, como habían comentados todos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Quienes son todos ?


----------



## quebien (Feb 12, 2015)

disculpa se repitió el msj anterior,

gracias, si ese el de 100nF ya lo tengo en paralelo y me falta el de 10uF, cuando digo a todos, me refiero a  Andrxx y Daniel que fueron los que sugirieron los cerámicos en paralelo con los diodos, pero decían que eran de 100nF.

Saludos y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 13, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> jejeje si es "flaca", no pretendo sacar 12W, solo quiero para Transmisores pequeños  de 6W, y me quedo con esta fuente, la otra que tenia era muy bonita, pero era un desastre.. a medida que voy caminando con ustedes voy aprendiendo, no puedo volar , necesito aprende a caminar...
> saludos.....



Los 12W que hablaba yo, son los que le podes sacar a la fuente de alimentación, no de potencia de RF. Generalmente(con lo que ello conlleva al generalizar), se necesita el doble de potencia de alimentación de la que se quiere obtener de salida de RF y en algunos casos mas(AM, TV, etc) por lo que a duras penas esa fuente te servirá para un equipo de 6W de salida de RF.
Siempre debes diseñar la fuente de alimentación holgada ya que las condiciones de la red eléctrica varían, las condiciones climáticas también, etc.  

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola a todos , en realidad lo correcto valor capacitivo de lo capacitor ceramico de desacople de los 4 diodos de la puente rectificadora no es tan preciso asi ,incluso  ese puede sener algo conpreendido entre 1nF y 100nF sin problemas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Feb 13, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Los 12W que hablaba yo, son los que le podes sacar a la fuente de alimentación, no de potencia de RF. Generalmente(con lo que ello conlleva al generalizar), se necesita el doble de potencia de alimentación de la que se quiere obtener de salida de RF y en algunos casos mas(AM, TV, etc) por lo que a duras penas esa fuente te servirá para un equipo de 6W de salida de RF.
> Siempre debes diseñar la fuente de alimentación holgada ya que las condiciones de la red eléctrica varían, las condiciones climáticas también, etc.
> 
> Ric.



Hola ricbevi, un gusto por tus aclaraciones.

Aquí les traigo unos números y ustedes me dirán que piensan, he medido el consumo de corriente de mi transmisor es de 1,05A a 13.5V de alimentación.

potencia consumida por el transmisor= 14.2W

potencia RF entrega por el transmisor= 7.3W

Eficiencia del transmisor 51.5%

que piensa de estos datos, sugerencias o aclaraciones, preguntas.

gracias amigos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> Hola ricbevi, un gusto por tus aclaraciones.
> 
> Aquí les traigo unos números y ustedes me dirán que piensan, he medido el consumo de corriente de mi transmisor es de 1,05A a 13.5V de alimentación.
> 
> ...


!!Hola quebien , congratulaciones tudo anda perfecto con eses datos fornidos arriba !!
Haora se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias subir los planos dese transmissor ??
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Feb 13, 2015)

hola gracias por tus buenos deseos Daniel.

Aquí adjunto la foto del amplificador, este utiliza como Transistor el 2sc1972.

La potencia de RF que mencione en el  ultimo mensaje la mido en la salida del mismo transmisor.

Cuando le pongo la linea de transmisión y mido en el extremo de este la potencia de RF, el watimetro me da 2.3W. Utilizo 10mt de cable coaxial RG58/U. la perdida según el datashet de este cable es 12,46 dB por cada da 100mt.

No entiendo porque se pierde tanto en 10 mt? porque se debe esta perdida? que puedo hacer para mitigar esto? se debe a la desadaptacion de las impedancias del transmisor y el cable coaxial (52 Ohmios)? 

mi amigo Crimson me recomendó este documento http://lu6etj.host-argentina.com.ar/...icos/Mitos.htm
muy bueno me aclaro muchas cosas y desmonte varios mitos que tenia en la cabeza.

Igualmente me leí este articulo que estaba en la misma pagina http://lu6etj.host-argentina.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/roe/roe.htm que habla sobre la ROE, muy bueno se lo recomiendo se van a sorprender .



Gracias totales


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 14, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> hola gracias por tus buenos deseos Daniel.
> 
> Aquí adjunto la foto del amplificador, este utiliza como Transistor el 2sc1972.
> 
> ...



Las perdidas en los cables coaxiles se incrementan con la frecuencia y con la disminución del grosor del cable. Un RG-58 a la misma frecuencia tiene mas perdidas que un RG-213 y esta a su ves que un cable de 1/2"(.500), etc. Las perdidas "grandes", es el precio a pagar por el "confinamiento", blindaje de la señal. Antiguamente("si habré tenido que ayudar a mi padre a atar aisladores") se usaba las lineas paralelas("escaleras" echas en base a aisladores vidrio, pirex, cerámica) que tienen menores perdidas que la configuración coaxil pero le falta el "blindaje", la estabilidad a las inclemencias del tiempo(sobre todo el viento) y la mayor relación peso/longitud.

Ric.


----------



## quebien (Feb 14, 2015)

Hola Ric, gracia por compartir tus experiencias .

Les comento que pase toda la noche en vela (despierto), he dormido unas tres horas ahora en la mañana.

La verdad que tienen razón que estos cables y mas el RG58  tiene perdidas significativas en comparación con el RG8, tenia la oportunidad de comprar este ultimo pero me asuste con su calibre y de como aria para movilizarlo y soldarlo, etc, por eso me decidí por el RG58. según los datashet el RG8 tiene perdidas a 100Mhz  de 1.7dB por cada 100mt y el RG58 a la misma frecuencia es de 12.46dB por cada 100mt. saquen sus propias conclusiones! . Adjunto datashet.. POSDATA: la próxima compro el RG8 así tenga que ser como MacGyver para someterlo..

Les voy a contar lo que hice esta noche, va aparecer cuentos de brujas, y no quisiera revivir viejos mitos, solo comentare para que el que pase por esto lo tenga en cuenta o el que haya pasado nos ilumine un poco el camino.

cuando media en el extremo de la linea de trasnmision (10mt de longitud) me daba la lectura del watimetro 2.3W, pero cuando pasaba exactamente 4,5 minutos (lo repetí varias veces), el watimetro me indicaba 4.1W. .

Hice con el mismo coaxial 6 espiras de 7cm de diámetro cerca del watimetro, y el watimetro al principio me marcaba 2.3W, PERO PASADO 2,5 minutos el watimetro me indicaba 4.3W. .

Como soy muy dialéctico y no le temo a las brujas porque no existen. jejejej 
Según esta fabulosa ecuación 10xlog(w2/w1), determine que la perdida era de 2,3dB (W2=7.3 y W1=4.3). esta perdida es un poco mas de lo predicho por el datashet del coaxial RG58. 

Según este articulo (http://www.qsl.net/lw1ecp/ROE/roe.htm) que me lo leí de abajo hacia arriba y de arriba a abajo, y lo sacudí  para ver si encontraba mas migajas de este rompecabezas , corte el coaxial a un múltiplo  de la 1/2 "longitud eléctrica" de la frecuencia a la que voy a utilizarla, esto utilizando la velocidad de propagación nominal del RG58 que es 66% de la velocidad de la luz.  . que creen que paso jeje? como  los números valen mas que mil palabras en nuestra profesión.

Watiaje entregado por el transmisor en su salida=7.3W

Watiaje al final de la linea de trasmisión= 6.3W

Perdidas por linea de trasmisión y desadatacion de impedancias = 0,64dB

Según el datashet para una longitud de 4.5mt el coaxial RG58 tiene una perdida de 0.56dB (ellos utilizan estas mediciones cuando la  ROE es 1:1).

Todo esta bien  hasta aquí, ahora estoy tratando de adaptar  la antena que es un  dipolo de 1/2 onda y estoy tratando de solucionar una  estática leve que esta en el fondo del sonido, a  que se debería?, estuve leyendo lo que me comento mi amigo elgriego sobre la tierra o una verdadera tierra, la fuente de poder la tengo a tierra real, conecto la terminal negativa a esa tierra, o que onda .


Nota: al puente de diodos de la fuente le coloque las cuatro cerámicas  de100nF y los sumbidos y el uhmmmmm, no los escuche mas, no se que se hicieron jejeje ...

espero que me haya dado a entender, y muchas gracias a todos.

soy quebien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don quebien voi tentar te esplicar lo porque de la recomendación en si cortar cables coaxiales con multiplos pares de 1/2 onda de la frequenzia de operación (no si olvidando de lo multiplicar por lo  coeficiente de velocidad desde cable "FV" ).
Quando esa recomendación es respechada y realizada  la inpedancia de la carga (esa puede sener una carga fictia o una antena) es perfectamente reflejada en lo otro estremo (transmissor). Haora quando enpleamos conprimentos a la gran suerte pudemos incorrer en tener una inpedancia en la salida del  transmissor mui diferente de la carga o antena ( cables coaxilales funcionan como un transformadore de inpedancia dependendo de su conprimento y eso ocorre generalmente en multiplos de 1/4 de onda y  valido  para multiplos inpares).
Desejo tener sido claro en mi explicación , !dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## quebien (Feb 14, 2015)

ok, mi amigo Daniel, mas claro no puede ser tu explicación, como siempre 

esto lo que tu comentas, es lo que mas o menos entendí con la lectura, y me daba cosa cortar el cable, di muchas vueltas para cortarlo, porque este cable es caro jejeje .

ahora lo que me da vuelta la cabeza es como hago para suprimir un poco la estática que que se escucha en el fondo es muy leve, la estática es como cuando te encuentras en una frecuencia donde no hay estaciones de radio, pero no tan fuerte como estas, es leve.

y por ultimo conecto el terminal negativo a  la tierra de la fuente de alimentación? la fuente de alimentación tiene una tierra real en el toma corriente.


gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> ok, mi amigo Daniel, mas claro no puede ser tu explicación, como siempre: aplauso:
> 
> esto lo que tu comentas, es lo que mas o menos entendí con la lectura, y me daba cosa cortar el cable, di muchas vueltas para cortarlo, porque este cable es caro jejeje .
> 
> ...



Bueno entiendo que tu equipo genera un leve chiado semejante a un canal libre en FM que es perceptible quando sin programa de audio .
Haora para tentar resolver esa duda es nesesario mas datos para analise de que se passa como por ejenplo : planos de tu excitador , fotos de como estas armado etc.....
Quanto a conectar la tierra fornida por tu toma corriente , !si! debes sin dudas conectar ese tierra al chassis de tu equipo .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 26, 2016)

El problema de estos transmisores es que funcionan a baterías, no encuentro manera de hacerlos funcionar con una fuente de alimentación. Pese a que he colocado un filtro de línea y también soldado capacitores en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores se mete una interferencia espantosa que no sé cómo sacar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> El problema de estos transmisores es que funcionan a baterías, no encuentro manera de hacerlos funcionar con una fuente de alimentación. Pese a que he colocado un filtro de línea y también soldado capacitores en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores se mete una interferencia espantosa que no sé cómo sacar.



Monta en una caja metálica el transmisor, de la que solo "Salgan" la antena y la alimentación, esta última salida la realizas mediante capacitores "De Paso o Pasamuros", uno por cada conductor.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 26, 2016)

Capacidad alta o baja?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Capacidad alta o baja?



Son de valores bajos < 100nF 


Se colocan de forma que hagan de "Tapón", siendo el conductor central lo único que pasa a través de la pared del gabinete.

En la imagen que publiqué el alambre que se ve es uno de los terminales del capacitor, y el cuerpo el otro.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo!
Pensé que al colocar el fltro de lìnea todo mejoraría, pero se ve que no es suficiente.
Los cables tienen que ser cortos, pero conviene que sean mallados? Por ejemplo, puedo envolverlos con papel aluminio como recomiendan que se haga con los gabinetes que no son metálicos.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 26, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> El problema de estos transmisores es que funcionan a baterías, no encuentro manera de hacerlos funcionar con una fuente de alimentación. Pese a que he colocado un filtro de línea y también soldado capacitores en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores se mete una interferencia espantosa que no sé cómo sacar.



¿probaste con alimentar desde una fuente swiching a ver si los ruidos persisten?

Ric.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 26, 2016)

Buena opción, ricbevi. Voy a buscar una fuente AT de las viejas, que he leído que tienen los filtros incluidos y probar con ella. Pero como los circuitos requieren casi siempre 9 Volt voy a pasarlos a través de un regulador integrado (7809). Espero que ese regulador no agregue más ruido.
De todos modos, quería adaptar la fuente para que fuera apta para esos usos pero quizás el circuito es ruidoso en sí. Sumemosle que vivo en un primer piso y que aquí en Argentina no se suele colocar toma de tierra.


----------



## djmyky (Feb 26, 2016)

prueba con colocar filtro de bobina y capacitador en alimentación del excitador agrégale  bobinas 100 nh  y filtros  cerámico 100nf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2016)

djmyky dijo:


> prueba con colocar filtro de bobina y capacitador en alimentación del excitador agrégale  bobinas 100 nh  y filtros  cerámico 100nf


100nH es muy poca inductancia no trampa nada de nada  , mejor serias 100uH o mismo 1000uH (1mH)  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 27, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Buena opción, ricbevi. Voy a buscar una fuente AT de las viejas, que he leído que tienen los filtros incluidos y probar con ella. Pero como los circuitos requieren casi siempre 9 Volt voy a pasarlos a través de un regulador integrado (7809). Espero que ese regulador no agregue más ruido.
> De todos modos, quería adaptar la fuente para que fuera apta para esos usos pero quizás el circuito es ruidoso en sí. Sumemosle que vivo en un primer piso y que aquí en Argentina no se suele colocar toma de tierra.



Es para ir descartando cosas...cuando un problema es grande o complejo, si es posible separarlo en mas pequeños y resolverlos, es mucho mas fácil de llegar a una solución.
La fuente conmutada al trabajar fuera del rango audible difícilmente te aporte "ruidos" audibles.
Si persisten, ya tienes material en soluciones aportadas anteriormente(cap. pasantes, etc.).
Muchas veces suele pasar que el que prueba, lo hace con un receptor cera del emisor y este se satura la entrada produciendo todo tipos de ruido(de AGC, etc.) aunque la emisión sea relativamente "limpia" en realidad.


Ric.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 27, 2016)

No obtuve buenos resultados. Me parece que el problema es otro.
El circuito que estoy armando es el que se ofrece en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-2130/
y con batería anda bien, muy bien, diría yo. Pero con fuente es imposible, ni las lineales ni la AT con regulador.
Ahora bien, tengo un micrófono FM Conion que me prestó un amigo, funciona a 3 Volt y alimentado con fuente se oye *perfecto*. Por lo que asumo que el problema está en el circuito que yo armé. La misma fuente alimenta uno y otro y la diferencia es abismal.
En cuanto a lo que me recomienda el amigo djmyky... no sé cuál es el excitador. Se refiere al transistor oscilador? no me doy una idea de cómo van esos filtros. Bah, sé que la bobina va en serie y el capacitor a veces en paralelo y a veces no.


----------

